# FS: RTG + Florida gar + Flagtail + 12x Clown loaches NEW PRICES



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Hi guys, i am going to down size my tank, thats why i am letting them go

All of them eat pellets,Shrimps..etc healthy!!

RTG is around 14"+ with certificate $650 obo- SOLD!!!!
Flagtail is around 9" $50 obo - SOLD
2.5-3" clown loaches $15 each-SOLD
7-8" Indo Dat -$90 firm-SOLD
9" Indo Dat -SOLD
9"NTT- SOLDFlorida gar 9"$35 firm NEW PRICE!-SOLD
5" Channa Pleuro -$40 pellet trained!!!!!


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Price changed
RTG $750 obo


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

any pictures of the flag tail?


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Daily bump!!!!!!!


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

bump bump bump
new prices!!!


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

only 4 x2.5-3" and 3x 4" clown loaches left
Gar and FF is still here


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

do you know if the flagtail is the kind that gets big or max out at 8-9 inch ? 

thanks


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Should be the one that gets big I think


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

daily bump!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

CALC said:


> Should be the one that gets big I think


ya i need to know for sure


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> do you know if the flagtail is the kind that gets big or max out at 8-9 inch ?
> 
> thanks


He got the Semaprochilodus insignis the true flagtail prochilodus. They max out 9-12". Plane silver body, red tail and transparent silver short dorsal fin. The other common one is the Silver prochilodus (Semaprochilodus taeniurus) or known as the phoenix or fei feng. Max out 6-8". Red tail, higher red dorsal fin with spots. Both fish look alike when smaller than 5" as they have spots except for the dorsal fin which is higher in S. taeniurus and lower on insignis.

If you're looking for the one that gets big. You should look for the Semaprochilodus laticeps. They grow at max size at 15-18"+. Very similar to Semaprochilodus insignis except with red dorsal fin.

Other 3 species that are not so common are semaprochilodus kneri. Max out 6-8". Can be easily tell apart by the rest of the prochilodus as it got a yellow tail and with stripes just on the caudal pendacle. Another one with stripes is semaprochilodus varii. max out 10". It got transparent fins with stripe running from the back of the pectoral fins down to the tail. One that I never seen yet is semaprochilodus brama. Not sure what they look like or max size.


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Flag tail gone
4x Clown loaches , gar + arowana left


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

BUMP BUMP Dats are up for sell now


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

How much for your both tiger fish?


----------



## Fishmaniac (Aug 24, 2011)

Datnoids? How much


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

prices on dats plz =D


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

They are very healthy and pellet and shrimp trained,
$90 for each


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Update!!!!! Bump!!!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

pics of dats pls thanks


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

New picture and new fish!!!


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

NEED GAR and Dat gone


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Channa Pleuro needs a good home!!!


----------

